# New Salt River Guide Book - Rivermaps



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Since the Salt is going to be CRANKING this year :???:, Rivermaps has put out a new guide book for the Upper Salt River from Hwy 60 bridge to Roosevelt Reservoir in Arizona. 

Like the rest of Rivermaps guides, this book is waterproof, tear-proof and spiral bound for easy navigating. 28 pages with 7 maps, 53 miles, color photographs, and shaded topographic relief.

Get your copy here: Salt River Guide Book | 4Corners Riversports


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice! The National Geographic Trails Illustrated map series just came out with a Salt River Canyon topo map also. It shows the major rapids and hiking trails... Its #853.


----------

